# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  Курортный роман - плюсы и минусы

## Irina

*Практически все кто отправляется в отпуск в одиночестве, мечтает о курортном романе. Кто-то готов в этом признаться публично, другие хранят это желание в тайне. Солнце, море, ночи без сна, танцы до упада способствуют этому как нельзя лучше.Главное, чтобы расставание было легким, а воспоминания - положительными. Ведь подводных камней у подобных романов может быть очень и очень много…
*
*Минусы:*

*1. «Венерические» последствия*

Нельзя забывать о предохранении, даже если мужчина, которого ты встретила, клянется и божится, что полностью здоров. 10 дней удовольствия могут превратиться в долгие месяцы лечения от самых разных болезней, передающихся половым путем.

Советую позаботиться о контрацептивах заранее. Взять с собой следует не только презервативы, но и мази, которые имеют дезинфицирующие свойства. Даже теряя голову со знойным мачо, никак нельзя забывать о гигиене и собственном здоровье!

*2. Ты в него влюбилась*

Достаточно часто, на первый взгляд, легкий курортный роман становится серьезным испытанием для слабой половины человечества. После бурно проведенных дней мы еще долго не можем влиться в работу, повседневную жизнь, и забыть мужчину, с которым эти дни были проведены. Мы начинаем фантазировать, что возможно, у нашего романа и могло бы быть продолжение…

Фантазировать, конечно, не вредно. Главное, чтобы это не стало навязчивой идеей. К подобным романам не стоит относиться серьезно. Любовные разочарования могут случиться везде, а не только в городе, где ты живешь постоянно.

*3. Он в тебя влюбился*

Возможна, конечно, и обратная ситуация. Уже на третий день вашего знакомства мужчина пылко признается в любви, зовет под венец и придумывает имена вашим совместным детям. Тебя же все эти разговоры и фантазии совсем не радуют.

Лучший выход из подобной ситуации – попробовать оградить себя от назойливого поклонника. Не давать свой настоящий номер телефона, а уж, тем более, домашний адрес. Не дай бог, возьмет, да и приедет через некоторое время повидаться.

На мой взгляд, курортный роман – он на то и курортный, чтобы быть стремительным, страстным, но коротким по продолжительности. Редко, когда подобные романы перерастают в нечто большее.

_4. Недобропорядочный мужчина_

На курортах очень часто попадаются мужчины – ловеласы, которые встречаются с той или иной женщиной из-за жажды наживы. Они могут обокрасть, вытащить все ценные вещи, и даже сделать так, что ты отдашь все имеющиеся у тебя деньги по собственному желанию, лишь бы помочь новому возлюбленному. Особенно часто такого рода мужчины встречаются на курортах, особенно любимыми русскими женщинами: Турция, Египет… Поначалу новый знакомый сам водит тебя по кафе и дискотекам, угощает коктейлями и ведет себя, как настоящий мужчина. Через некоторое время у него возникают «серьезные проблемы»: заболели родственники, отец при смерти, самому нужна срочная операция… Фантазия у них работает отлично. И ты, веря в искренность его чувств и во все эти байки, отдаешь возлюбленному все деньги. А подчас, случается и такое, что по приезду в родной город женщины переводят на счет «курортного любовника» дополнительные денежные средства.

Бдительность и еще раз бдительность! Лишь она поможет избежать подобных неприятностей.

_5. Нежелательная беременность_

Думаю, мало представительниц слабого пола мечтают завести ребенка от заморского малознакомого мужчины, каким бы красавцем, спортивным, сексуальным он ни был. Все-таки, на отдых мы ездим совсем с другими целями.

Поэтому, главное правило курортных романов – секс должен быть защищенным!

*Плюсов у курортных романов также множество:*

• ты можешь не думать о последствиях своего поведения, вряд ли вы когда-нибудь еще увидитесь;
• ты можешь воплотить самые потаенные желания: заниматься сексом в море, на пляже… не боясь, что тебя кто-то осудит или «косо» посмотрит;
• ты получаешь полезные положительные эмоции;
• ты чувствуешь себя желанной и привлекательной, даже без губной помады, тонального крема и густо накрашенных ресниц и многого другого.

Главное правило всех курортных романов: не жалей ни о чем. Пройдет время – и этот роман ты обязательно вспомнишь с улыбкой.

Интересные факты:

Несколько интересных фактов на тему секса и курортных романов в разных городах и странах мира:

• Ирландия: здесь запрещен импорт презервативов, поэтому в продаже ты их также вряд ли найдешь. Власти считают, что сексом занимаются лишь супруги и только для продолжения рода. Запасайся заранее!
• Во Флориде легально разрешена только миссионерская позиция, и во время секса запрещено целовать грудь женщины, а в Массачусетсе женщине также не позволяется занимать позицию «наездницы». Так что, приезжая отдыхать в эти города, особо не разгуляешься.
• В итальянском городе Тропея существует закон, который совершенно четко регулирует, кому можно находиться на пляже в раздетом виде, а кому нет. В законе говорится: «Женщинам, которые толсты, уродливы или некрасивы, запрещается появляться на пляже в раздетом виде». Данным правом пользуются лишь «молодые женщины, которые достойны того, чтобы превозносить красоту женского тела».

----------


## BiZ111

А почему нет?  Очень даже приятная штучка. От 1 и 5 - презервативы. От внезапной любви - опыт. Если романтик, новичёк или недодевственник - лучше не пробовать, чтобы потом не сопливить. А если чёрствая стерва, шлюха или опытный - почему бы и нет

----------


## Sanych

> ты чувствуешь себя желанной и привлекательной, даже без губной помады, тонального крема и густо накрашенных ресниц и многого другого


Логично  Тут уж не до этого.

----------


## Irina

> ты можешь не думать о последствиях своего поведения, вряд ли вы когда-нибудь еще увидитесь;


А мне вот это нравится. Отрывайся по полной

----------


## Irina

*На курортные романы людей толкают южное солнце и гормоны*

ОСЛО, 3 мая. Ученые разгадали тайну возникновения страстных, но мимолетных курортных романов. Оказывается, во всем виноваты гормоны, пишет ProUA.com.

Сексологов всегда интересовал вопрос, почему это рассудительные, осторожные и даже брезгливые в обычной жизни мужчины и женщины на отдыхе вдруг сходят с ума и бросаются во все тяжкие. Неужели только обилие пляжной обнаженки, раскованная атмосфера и аромат новизны заставляют потом мямлить в кабинете венеролога: «Я не знаю, как это получилось, просто голову потерял(а)...».

И вот ученые из университета Осло (Норвегия) выяснили, что, оказывается, вопросы нужно задавать не сексологам, а эндокринологам. Они в течение пяти лет изучали воздействие лучей ультрафиолетового спектра на организм человека (причем интересовал их вовсе не секс, а образование витамина Д, так необходимого северянам). И вдруг заодно открылась интереснейшая деталь: УФ-лучи влияют на железы внутренней секреции и стимулируют выработку половых гормонов. Точнее, вызывают гормональный взрыв.

После 20 минут пребывания под южным солнышком надпочечники начинают в больших количествах выбрасывать половые гормоны — андрогены, которые отвечают за сексуальное возбуждение и у мужчин, и у женщин. А так как в женском организме изначально меньше андрогенов, то даже их незначительное повышение вызывает прилив сексуального желания. В гипофизе (эта железа находится в головном мозге) происходит всплеск гормона окситоцина, который настраивает нас на романтический лад и вызывает прилив нежности.

И, конечно же, в крови повышается уровень адреналина (его также производят надпочечники), который толкает нас на подвиги, снижая порог осторожности.

Ранее исследователи из университете Остина в Техасе выяснили, что представительницы прекрасного пола с высоким уровнем эстрадиола способны к интимным связям с несколькими партнерами. Ученые провели эксперимент среди 52 студенток от 17 до 30 лет, которые не пользуются противозачаточными таблетками. Специалисты измеряли уровень гормонов два раза в течение менструального цикла. А затем попросили женщин оценить свою физическую привлекательность.

Независимые наблюдатели также сделали вывод о внешних данных участниц. Во-первых, ходе работы выяснилось, что у 78% девушек наблюдались повышенные показатели полового гормона, отвечающего за сексуальную активность. А во-вторых, именно эти молодые особы вызвали наибольший интерес у мужчин. Кроме того, именно они обладают максимум шансов на взаимный флирт, поцелуи и секс на одну ночь, сообщает автор исследования Кристина Дуранте.

----------


## SDS

*Irina*, 
ну и лабуда!
Гурзуф, ночь, женщина одиноко сидит на скамейке...
Подхожу-спрашиваю : А не скучно Вам?
Нет, я звёзды считаю!
Ну и считали потом вместе...

----------


## Irina

Статистика неумолима: из-за курортного романа семью готовы бросить 80% женщин и всего 20% мужчин. И лишь 12-13% курортных романов имеют продолжение.

----------

